

Ask HN: Are single-letter domain names valuable? - bbsabelli

I have never visited a single-letter domain named website, yet they're all gone.  What's up?
======
df
a few (mostly obscure extensions) can be purchased in the aftermarket - for
example L.fo is currently being auctioned
[http://www.sedo.com/auction/auction_detail.php?language=e...](http://www.sedo.com/auction/auction_detail.php?language=e&auction_id=85745)
\- also see [http://www.namepros.com/domains-for-sale-fixed-
price/616074-...](http://www.namepros.com/domains-for-sale-fixed-
price/616074-largest-portfolio-single-letter-domain-names.html)

------
human_v2
wiki = friend

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-level_domain)

They're reserved by ICANN

~~~
bhseo
ICANN fortunately does not control all of the top-level domains.

